# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Sofra Fierake #5

## [Perla]

Pershendetje per te gjithe ju te dashur miq !

Mqs tema e meparshme u mbyll per plotesimin e nr. te postimeve po hap nje te re .
Si gjithmone jeni te ftuar ne vatren tone te ngrohte, mesh shoqerise fierake.

Ju uroj mirese ardhjen dhe argetim te kendshem mes nesh dhe gjithe miqeve tane nga mbare Shqiperia qe na nderojne me pjesemarrjen e tyre.

Jeni te mrekullueshem.

Ps. Sipas tradites inagurimet behen me qerasje  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## alnosa

wau ,e kerkoja e kerkoja sofren tone dhe mezi e gjeta .
Pershendetje te gjitheve ,e di pse eshte kaq e varfer sofra se te gjithe jeni me provime ,punet e veres etj ,etj .
Ju uroj te gjitheve nje vere te mrekullueshme .
Perlita te lumshin dorat e vogla apo te medha  :ngerdheshje:  qe na ke hapur shtepine me embelsire ,une me kembe te djathte hyra e para .

Gjithe te mirat te gjitheve se ne dimer ketu do rrime ne te gjithe brenda  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## [Perla]

Ola me amor  :ngerdheshje: 

Mirese erdhe ne shtepine e re ! Kam lar e kam fshire e kam bere xix :P Dockat i kam e vogla moj , por punen e bejne te madhe  :perqeshje: 

Kalamanjte i kam shperndare neper shkolla,se elbete fillon sezoni tani edhe ua kam bere te ditur , po nuk me erdhet ne 10* neper xhepa , me mire mos me vini fare hihihiihihhiih
I uroj shume suksese te gjitheve dhe mezi i presim. U jap fjalen , ne fund te sezonit do ta djegim fare :P

----------


## [Perla]

I kisha bere shume foto , por nga pakujdesia i paskam fshire  :i ngrysur: 

Np, 2 mjaftojne  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Albmaster

Fieraket me mi te dashur Shifeni krenarine tone ne TOP FEST.

Besa Kokdhima vajza e Koco Kokdhimes. Sipermarresit te famshem Fierak  :buzeqeshje: 

Degjim te Kendhem....


Besa - Engjujt Vrasin Njelloj

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Vajza,me gjith respektin qe kam,mua do me falni se s`po i heq atletet,ndac mbani turinje ndac beni cte doni 

Ja mbrema dhe ta gezojme sofren e re Vere 2008 dhe pushime te kencme te gjithve(sigurisht pas provimeve).

Perla,ti ke per te fshire koken tende ndonje dite,aq e pakujdesshme je 

Sandokaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan,sandokaaaa  aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan,si ma ke marjanen mor djale 

Nosa,ku je ti xhan?Ksese ne provokime.

Ju pershendes te gjithve me nje foto te piazza 2008,mqs na vuri Perla ne konkurence.*

----------


## Çaushi

> Pershendetje per te gjithe ju te dashur miq !
> 
> Si gjithmone jeni te ftuar ne vatren tone te ngrohte, mesh shoqerise fierake.
> 
> Ju uroj mirese ardhjen dhe argetim te kendshem mes nesh dhe gjithe miqeve tane nga mbare Shqiperia qe na nderojne me pjesemarrjen e tyre.




Mirembrema dhe pershendetje te perzemerta per SOFREN E FIERIT!
Si gjithmone mikpritja juaj eshte teper e madhe .... u pergezoj fort per nje vler kaq te madhe qe mbani SOFRA JUAJ ,ne fsh.com !
Ne mes kaq te mirash si mos te qendroj pak minuta ne mesin Tuaj....rrofshi!

----------


## bebushja

miremengjesi fieri :buzeqeshje: 
si jeni ,si kaloni ? uroj te jeni mire te gjithe paperjashtim
diten e mire.

----------


## Albmaster

Dj Gabri ku je derman  :ngerdheshje:  Ca ka ndonje gje te re ne fier ore na e bej paraprit  :ngerdheshje: 

A mendoni se do mbaje taraca e Bar Piazaa me peshen e robve ne stinen e veres :P LooooooL

*Albmaster*

----------


## [Perla]

Prsh prsh prsh prsh prsh prsh per te gjithe  :ngerdheshje:  

Mirese keni ardhur !

Albmaster flm per kengen e cupes kocit te nenes :P. Personalisht nuk kam ndonje simpati per kengetaren as familjen e saj, vetem kur kujtoj surratin e gruas se kocos kur donte te behej deputete e partise se gjelber gje e tille dhe vendosen mbi ndertesat tek Dhramia nje stend ster ster te madhe  dhe pse nuk fitoj e lane aty per nje vit te tere, Vllaj na e shpifi :P

Megjithate kenga nuk eshte e vjedhur gjysma e se keqes, e eshte nice . 

Djjjjjjjjjjjj tethore e di e di m'ke cum xan prandaj me thua renc ne puseten e pare pa kapak hihihihihihihi. Hajde mirese erdhe e suksese per sezonin . Dalsh me sa me mire . Ps. Do i lutem Allahut per tyja :Pp

Bebushe te kixxx pak mi . muaaqqqqqqqqqqqq, Mirese ke ardhur dhe je e ftuar te na vizitosh me shpesh .

Caushi eshte gjithmone nje kenaqesi te te kemi mysafir ne sofer. Te falenderoj nga zemra per fjalet e tua. Respekte.

Sipas tradites nuk do shpetoni pa qerasur.

Juve studenta kur te mbaroni sezonin do organizojme nje party, paguan Dj Ciu nuk e vrasim mendjen per para :PpP

----------


## Albmaster

Mbrema sofra si ju kam ?

Perla ca na nxjerr Pije Grash moj :d

Ec futjani nje Cocktail Mojito 

Dhe me Pas nje Super Negroni. Ne foton me poshte do te gjeni dhe ingredientet qe e bejne kete super pije alkolike te preferuar nje nga me te preferuarat ne diskotekat italine  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Albmaster

Pershenetje Fieraket e mi  :buzeqeshje: 

Ju pershendes me Blero Ft Leonora Poloska - Crazy


Degjim te kendshem  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## KaLajsi

Pershendetje fieri , besoj se prisni mysafir sa per tju pershendetur ??  :ngerdheshje: 
ja kalofshi mir ne sofren tuj edhe respekte, ne vecanti per ket Dj-GabrieL .

----------


## Albmaster

Si jeni o Fieraket e mi  :buzeqeshje: 

Keni Rene ne gjume apo keni rene ne ndonje pusete pa kapak  :ngerdheshje: 
Po ju vendos foton e jashtme te diskotekes ku do te zhvillohet Albanian Summer Party  :ngerdheshje:  

Dhe ju pershendes me keto kenge 

1 -  http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=beGjncfEPt8


 2 -  http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=eiXcBtBRPiA

Ore se harrova...te vendos kenge popullore ore...normalisht te ketij ritmi qe kam postuar :P

Jemi shqiptare apo jo ? Do ja marrim valles ne mes te BOLGIA :P

 3 - http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=jx6Q4hkylb8


Degjim te kendshem...


*D€€JAY*

----------


## [Perla]

Hiiiiii Prsh sofra !

Si jeni ? Si po ecin provimet ? Ketu ka filluar nje vape qe upupu do trasferojme dhomen e gjumit ne dush  :ngerdheshje: 

Kalajsi mirese ke ardhur !

Sandokani po ajo duket si muze ore ca discotek thua :S Nejse po e the ti nuk e veme ne dyshim neve  :ngerdheshje: 

Thnxxxxxxxx per kenget , Hajde ne dasem  :ngerdheshje: 

Ps. Tju qeras tani une se Kalajsin e kemi musafir per here te pare .

Kalajsi Vodka martini :P

----------


## AuGuSt_

> Pershendetje per te gjithe ju te dashur miq !
> 
> Mqs tema e meparshme u mbyll per plotesimin e nr. te postimeve po hap nje te re .
> Si gjithmone jeni te ftuar ne vatren tone te ngrohte, mesh shoqerise fierake.
> 
> Ju uroj mirese ardhjen dhe argetim te kendshem mes nesh dhe gjithe miqeve tane nga mbare Shqiperia qe na nderojne me pjesemarrjen e tyre.
> 
> Jeni te mrekullueshem.
> 
> Ps. Sipas tradites inagurimet behen me qerasje


Meqe prisni njerez dhe nje njeri (megjithese jam nga Saranda) besoj se nuk e flakni ne Rruge dhe do doja nje kafe tani Ju Perla nese keni mundesi nje te nxehte dhe exspres po ka mundesi  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## [Perla]

Hiiiiii Prsh sofra !

Si jeni ? Si po ecin provimet ? Ketu ka filluar nje vape qe upupu do trasferojme dhomen e gjumit ne dush  :ngerdheshje: 

Kalajsi mirese ke ardhur !

Sandokani po ajo duket si muze ore ca discotek thua :S Nejse po e the ti nuk e veme ne dyshim neve  :ngerdheshje: 

Thnxxxxxxxx per kenget , Hajde ne dasem  :ngerdheshje: 

Ps. Tju qeras tani une se Kalajsin e kemi musafir per here te pare .

Kalajsi Vodka martini :P

----------


## AuGuSt_

O Perla po mua kafen apo ishe duke postuar dhe ke duret e zona:P

----------


## [Perla]

> Meqe prisni njerez dhe nje njeri (megjithese jam nga Saranda) besoj se nuk e flakni ne Rruge dhe do doja nje kafe tani Ju Perla nese keni mundesi nje te nxehte dhe exspres po ka mundesi


Ola August prsh per ty .

Mirese ke ardhur ne Fier ! Dera eshte e hapur dhe mirepret miq nga gjithe Shqiperia. Kane zemer te madhe e bujare fieraket , sigurisht edhe tradita.

Shpresoj te te bejme mik te shtepise . Ja dhe kafeja jote, ishalla e kam ber te mire . Po e pi e une nje kafe ne shoqerine tende  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## AuGuSt_

> Ola August prsh per ty .
> 
> Mirese ke ardhur ne Fier ! Dera eshte e hapur dhe mirepret miq nga gjithe Shqiperia. Kane zemer te madhe e bujare fieraket , sigurisht edhe tradita.
> 
> Shpresoj te te bejme mik te shtepise . Ja dhe kafeja jote, ishalla e kam ber te mire . Po e pi e une nje kafe ne shoqerine tende


*Flm shume e di se si jan Fieraket/et  Flm shume per kafen kafexheshe e mbaruar je*

----------

